# E-Motor Kabelverlängerung



## ullsok (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte das Stromkabel meines Elektromotors verlängern; die Kabel haben einen Durchmesser von 10 qmm.
Wie verbinde ich nun am besten das Kabel des E-Motors mit dem Verlängerungskabel?
Bei Conrad z.B. habe ich nur Quetschverbinder bis 6 qmm gefunden.
Hat jemand von euch noch einen Tip für mich?


----------



## kulti007 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Kabelverlängerung*

ich würde löten und dann schrumpfschlauch drüber #6

aber quetschverbinder geht auch #h


----------



## Lonny (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Kabelverlängerung*

Hallo,


Genau am Besten ist und Bleibt das Löten !!!!
Aber Verlängere es nicht zu Lang !!!!! Sonst bekommst du probleme mit der Leistung ! Und was du sicher schon weißt selben Querschnitt verwenden !





Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Heiko2207 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Kabelverlängerung*

10 ² anlöten... ich weiß nicht...

ich würde entweder eine dose setzen und in der dose die kabel mit eineer lüsterklemme verbinden...

oder

(wenn es möglioch ist) ein ganz neues kabel am motor befestigen.

die letztere variante gefällt mir persönlich besser. ich wieß natürlich nicht, ob das bei deinem motor überhaupt möglich ist.

gruß
heiko


----------



## kulti007 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Kabelverlängerung*

ne lüsterklemme wäre das letzte was ich benutzen würde ...


----------



## Magnumwerfer (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Kabelverlängerung*

Suche dir einen hiesigen Elektromaschinenbauer, der wird dir das schnell für ne kleine mark machen.

:m


EDIT: Du schreibst: "die Kabel haben einen Durchmesser von 10 qmm".

Wenn du den Durchmesser misst, dann darfst Du ihn nur in "mm" angeben und nicht den Querschnitt (qmm).

Solltest Du ca. 10mm Durchmesser gemessen haben hättest Du wohl einen Querschnitt von 75qmm

Bei einem Querschnitt von 10qmm, hättest Du einen Durchmesser von 3,57mm


----------



## Berti86 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Kabelverlängerung*

im normalfall nimmt man dafür quetschhülsen und schrumpfschlauch..(aber wer hat schon zuhause ne 10² quetschhülsenzange rumliegen)...löten wäre auch ne alternative..brauchste aber auch wieder einen lötkolben mit mächtig leistung..  haste keinen elektroinstallateur in deinem freundeskreis der dir da weiterhelfen kann??


----------



## Heiko2207 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Kabelverlängerung*

@kulti

ich habe geschrieben, daß ich die lüsterklemme in einer dose verwenden würde. nur so (ohne dose), würde ich das nie machen!


----------



## williwurm (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Kabelverlängerung*

mußt die alten kabel endfernen und ganzneu die kabel machen sonst haste spannungs verlust .oder überhitzung in kabel an besten las das so wie es ist mfg willi


----------



## Magnumwerfer (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Kabelverlängerung*



williwurm schrieb:


> mußt die alten kabel endfernen und ganzneu die kabel machen sonst haste spannungs verlust .oder überhitzung in kabel an besten las das so wie es ist mfg willi


 
Die Aussage ist totaler Schmarrn, klar hast Du einen gewissen Spannungsabfall an dem zusätzlichem Kabelstück, doch ist der ja wohl völlig vernachlässigbar gering, er wird die Leitung ja nicht um 100 Meter verlängern wollen.

Außerdem rührt sich der Thread Ersteller scheinbar überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## Ollek (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Kabelverlängerung*



Heiko2207 schrieb:


> 10 ² anlöten... ich weiß nicht...



Ich habe das Motor Verlängerungskabel eines Bekannten im Zinnbad verbunden und mit Schrumpfschlauch isoliert. Passt wackelt und hat Luft


----------



## Magnumwerfer (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Kabelverlängerung*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ich habe das Motor Verlängerungskabel eines Bekannten im Zinnbad verbunden und mit Schrumpfschlauch isoliert. Passt wackelt und hat Luft


 

Warum auch nicht?!?  #h


----------



## Denny79 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Kabelverlängerung*

Würd ein komplett neues Kabel installieren.
So teuer sind die Kabel ja nicht und wenn du dann alles richtig abdichtest (Schrumpfschlauch und evtl. wo erforderlich Dichtmasse aber niemals Silikon!)hast du ruhe.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Kabelverlängerung*

Hallo!

Warum niemals Silikon?


----------



## schmitzi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Kabelverlängerung*

Silikon hat an keinem Boot was zu suchen! Immer Sikaflex oder Ähnliches nehmen.

Habe gelesen dass hier ein Elektromaschinenbauer gesucht wird. Hier isser:vik:!

Wenn Du verlängern willst, nimm am besten Quetschverbinder, Isolierband drum und dannn nen Schrumpfschlauch drüber.

Ich habe es folgendermaße gelöst: Ich habe mir eine 42-Volt-Steckdose mit Stecker besorgt. Die Steckdose ist natürlich spritzwassergeschützt und hinten am Boot befestigt. Den Stecker habe ich am Motor angebracht. So kann ich ihn immer leicht entfernen und ich habe auch kein Kabelsalat an Bord.

Ich hoffe, man erkennt alles auf den Bildern.


----------



## ullsok (2. November 2008)

*AW: E-Motor Kabelverlängerung*

Hallo Leute,

erstmal herzlichen Dank für die vielen Tips#6

Ich habs nun folgendermaßen gelöst:

An das Verlängerungskabel habe ich an beiden Enden jeweils zwei große Kabelquetschhülsen löten lassen und habe diese dann mit den Quetschhülsen des Motorkabels (Minn Kota) verschraubt. Anschließend noch ein Schrumpfschlauch drüber und das wars.

Ist sicherlich nicht die eleganteste Lösung aber funktioniert und zwar ohne merklichen Leistungsverlust.:m

P.S.:
Nachdem ich die Preise für einem Meter 10 mm² - Kabel gesehen habe, habe ich einfach ein Überbrückungskabel vom Auto genommen und die Klemmen abgeschnitten - hat mit 3,5 m genau gepasst und war deutlich billiger


----------

